# Gewicht > Laxeermiddelen >  Waar zijn laxeerpillen te koop?

## anoniem99

> [font=Courier]Wie weet waar is laxeerpillen kan kopen ik ben er al heel erg lan naar opzoek maar ik kan ze niet vinden...als iemand weet waar ik ze kan kopen wil je me dan even e-mailen naar [email protected] 
> 
> kus kim


gewoon bij de drogist :Cool:

----------


## BlackRose

Wat ga je dan zeggen.. hej k wil graag laxeerpillen?! kryg je die dan zomaar?!

----------


## JS(L)

je kan altijd zeggen dat het voor de stoelgang is :Wink:  maar weet iemand of je er ook egt vet door verliest?? of meer alleen gewicht??

----------


## davanzu21

Je kan ze ook gewoon pakken uit de schap en afrekenen zonder iets te zeggen :P

----------


## Nikky278

> je kan altijd zeggen dat het voor de stoelgang is maar weet iemand of je er ook egt vet door verliest?? of meer alleen gewicht??


Je verliest door laxeermiddelen geen vet, alleen gewicht. En het is ongelooflijk slecht voor je lichaam!!! Als je af wil vallen, pas je levensstijl aan, dat schee;t vaak al een hoop. Regelmatig eten, niet te vet, veel water, dat soort dingen. Laxeermiddelen zijn zeer schadelijk bij lang gebruik!!! En hebben geen nut, je komt weer aan als je stopt!

Xx Nikky.

----------

